# what does DTB mean?



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

What does DTB stand for on this board? I can tell it has something to do with paper copies of books, but it is driving me crazy not knowing exactly what it stands for.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dead Tree Book


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> What does DTB stand for on this board? I can tell it has something to do with paper copies of books, but it is driving me crazy not knowing exactly what it stands for.


Hi Tbarney, go to *Forum Announcements and Tips * and check out Your Guide to Forum Speak. It should be helpful until you get used to the boards. Hope this helps. By the way I had no idea what DTB was 3 months ago either.  Not only is it fun here, it is also educatitonal. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Dear Transexual Brother


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Dear Transexual Brother


Jim you forgot to add   where Tbarney will know you are kidding... 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Do YOU know my brother?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Do YOU know my brother?


Possibly...


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Dori.

Linda, I knew it was probably in another thread, but I really didn't know where to start, so figured it would be quicker to ask.

And as for Jim, he just likes to get on my nerves.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Always feel free to ask!

Linda


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> And as for Jim, he just likes to get on my nerves.


. YQW And don't feel like the lone ranger.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

Dori,

What does YQW mean?  I searched in the Forum Speak thread and it didn't come up.

DeDe


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You're Quite Welcome.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

lol...feel like a bit of an idiot  they always seem so obviously once you know them.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I didn't know YQW either!  Just hadn't Googled it yet.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That's okay. I didn't know the meaning of YQW either....and I am an avidly texting teen (thank goodness for unlimited text). I should make a list of them...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

IYDKWSMYHTLIU.


Mike


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> IYDKWSMYHTLIU.
> 
> Mike


If You Don't Know What Stuff/S**t Means You Have To Look It Up ??


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> If You Don't Know What Stuff/S**t Means You Have To Look It Up ??


Hi, Tbarney -

Great job! I had *no* idea on this one 

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

and then there is a GDBOAUS which we all have from time to time.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> GDBOAUS


Do they make a pill for that? Or is that the pill for something else?

I like the technical diagnosis: PEBKAC.

I find it is often the case in my parent's house. They haven't reset the clock on the microwave in a month b/c they keep forgetting to mention that it doesn't work when I'm over there.
Yup. My parents are twelve o'clock flashers.

~robin


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> And as for Jim, he just likes to get on my nerves.


I hate to say this Tbarney... but I'm kinda glad he is picking on you instead of me for a change!!


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> and then there is a GDBOAUS which we all have from time to time.
> 
> L


Hmm, I am stumped on this one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> Hmm, I am stumped on this one.


It comes from a movie. I'll tell you the acronym, see if you can guess the movie.


Spoiler



Goddamned bitch of an unsatisfactory situation.



L


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Nope, still can't get it.  I hardly watch movies and when I do, I don't always remember stuff about them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> Nope, still can't get it. I hardly watch movies and when I do, I don't always remember stuff about them.


Ah, well then. It's from* Brokeback Mountain*. Jack says it to Ennis the last time they are together, near the end of the movie.

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Well that explains why I don't know that one.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well that explains why I don't know that one.


Vamp the novella was better then the movie. Everyone oohed and ahhed over the movie but to me it was just a lifetime movie in other words:

ACFWD = a chick flick with *ahem*

So now my friends and I have adopted ACFWD for any male movies that if it was women would be a lifetime movie.

Tho I am a huge Jake Gylenhal (however you spell it) fan I wasn't impressed with Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Vamp the novella was better then the movie. Everyone oohed and ahhed over the movie but to me it was just a lifetime movie in other words:
> 
> ACFWD = a chick flick with *ahem*
> 
> ...


I hate to have to tell you this but ahem doesn't start with D.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I hate to have to tell you this but ahem doesn't start with D.


True but ummm the real word rhymes with chick and flick


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like a bigot and I am not really, a movie about gay cowboys is not something I want to see.  Very high on the Ick factor ro me.

I am not trying to hurt anyone's feelings or sound antigay. Ii do not believe in censorship except for what I chose for myself.  I chose not to see this movie.

If I offended anyone I am truely sorry.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> True but ummm the real word rhymes with chick and flick


*LMAO, I love it!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> At the risk of sounding like a bigot and I am not really, a movie about gay cowboys is not something I want to see. Very high on the Ick factor ro me.
> 
> I am not trying to hurt anyone's feelings or sound antigay. Ii do not believe in censorship except for what I chose for myself. I chose not to see this movie.
> 
> If I offended anyone I am truely sorry.


Different people are comfortable with different things. I personally don't want to watch anything that has lots of gore and violence. But hey, if that's what floats your boat, go for it. (Using 'you' in the generic sense, not you personally; I have no idea about how your boat floats  ) I won't tell you you can't watch it if you don't tell me I can't watch what I want.

I think we're in agreement here! 

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> At the risk of sounding like a bigot and I am not really, a movie about gay cowboys is not something I want to see. Very high on the Ick factor ro me.
> 
> I am not trying to hurt anyone's feelings or sound antigay. Ii do not believe in censorship except for what I chose for myself. I chose not to see this movie.
> 
> If I offended anyone I am truely sorry.


I enjoyed Brokeback Mountain. It was a beautiful, sad love story and I was moved to tears.  It was tatsefully done. The scenery was absolutely beautiful!

I am not into sci fi and violence like my hubby and he was not into Brokeback Mountain. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

You are correct. I would never tell anyone what they should watch unless they are children left in my care(God forbid!)

I was at the local video store a few years back and was renting *Eight Crazy Nights* and the clerk says, "That aint no good."

Why?

It's Adam Sandler

so

and its a cartoon

so

it sux.

Do you know me? Are you my mom? Are we dating?

No no and no

OK then, ring it up and do not tell me what I want to or dont want to watch. I resisted being more vocal and rude. (yay me!)

I got Netflix shortly after that and have been much happier. It's also much cheaper than the local video rates by almost 4 times. 



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I enjoyed Brokeback Mountain. It was a beautiful, sad love story and I was moved to tears.  It was tatsefully done. The scenery was absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I am not into sci fi and violence like my hubby and he was not into Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> Linda


Boats and floating. 

Do you realize that much of the sci fi tech I read as a kid or even just a few years ago is a reality now. Take a Kindle back in time just 10 years.

Well written sci fi is almost like a blue print for the future.

Violence is something else. I have a thresh hold for it. It depends on what it is and how it's being portrayed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thinking about this, it is interesting. I am much less willing to watch a movie that I know contains violence, etc. than to try to read a book. For example, I have never seen (and have no interest in seeing) movies such as *Reservoir Dogs*, *Pulp Fiction* or last year's hit, *No Country for Old Men* -- although I did manage to sit through *There Will Be Blood* (that one was tough, though). On the other hand, I am much more willing to give books I don't think I'll like a try...maybe it is because I know I can quit reading the book while it is very, very unusual for me to walk out of a movie.

Vamp, I fully respect your opinion although if I may humbly say, BBM is much more than "the gay cowboy movie." But I am still not asking you to watch it.

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I was very displeased with *No Country for Old Men* I saw it once and then sometime later, I was watching and half way through I remembered, OH crap! I've seen this POS before!

It's not a movie for the squeamish and I did not like the way it ended at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tbarney, now you know what DTB means. . . . and lots more besides!

Ann


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, Ann I have learned a lot from this thread.    It also reminds me that I want to se Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## nordmann56 (Dec 28, 2008)

How do you get that Kindle Owner logo inserted in your post?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nordmann...Betsy is in the chat room now.  If you pop in there she should be able to help you put the link into your profile.  I thought I could find it, but I was not able to.  I found the links for the book klubs, but not kindle owner.
deb


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Its kinda like DCC: Dead Cow Covers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nordmann56 said:


> So..... since I wholeheartedly agree with you, I guess I am anti gay. Hmmm.... actually I am. And I am a devoted Anti-Political-Correctness man. Guess I just don't play well with other people....


Hi Nordmann, welcome. I see you're new here. We're glad to have you join us.

Please remember this is a diverse and inclusive community. I am sure your message was meant tongue in cheek but I just offer this as a gentle reminder.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

nordmann56 said:


> How do you get that Kindle Owner logo inserted in your post?


Userbars and instructions for use available here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,344.0.html


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Vamp, I fully respect your opinion although if I may humbly say, BBM is much more than "the gay cowboy movie." But I am still not asking you to watch it.
> 
> L


I'll chime in with Leslie on this. Brokeback Mountain is so much more than "a gay cowboy movie".

If by "ick" you mean graphic frame by frame sex scenes, no! not even. If it is the whole concept and reality of gay men, then I appreciate your honesty, Vamp.

And, you still do not have to watch it 

Not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers,

Marci


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I honestlly tried to get over this. I really did. Are you familiar with "*Six Feet Under*"? It was a long running show on HBO about a family that ran a funeral home.

The younger son, David(Michael C. Hall of Showtime's Dexter), is also gay in the series. I almost made it through season one and I just couldn't watch it anymore.

To be fair, it wasn't just that. Every character in the show is so dysfunctional and misrerable I didn't like any of them. The man/man love was the last straw.

Now I loved Michael C. Hall as Dexter. I read the books loved the show. some people get icked out by blood, not me.


----------

